# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Build A Tough Box Container Garden

## woodsman86

Through my forum and Internet research I decided to try container gardening here in TX since 1) I am renting and 2) there is never any rain. I have quite a few Tough Box totes from Home Depot that I use to move instead of wasting money on cardboard boxes every time. So this will be the how-to to create my version of the Rubbermaid gardens seen around here. Please be critical if you think I can make something better or even different, I love new ideas. 

Start with a 27 Gallon Tough Box from Home Depot or Lowes. 
(side note: Home Depot and Lowes give 10% military discount)
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I purchased a $1 Betty Crocker colander from the dollar store to use as my wicking basket. Place it in the middle upside down and traced the outer edge. Draw a line inside that is the width of the colander lip, so that there is a guide to cut on later. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Drill drainage holes with 5/16 drill bit. Doing this before cutting on the lid out saves hassle with trying to hold things while trying to drill or cut. Place the wicking basket in the box to get the height and then measure the length and width so that the top is cut to fit. Cut out the wicking basket hole and then around the edge of the lid. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Clean up the edges and drain holes to prevent blockages.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Using 4" drain pipe cut into sections to support the platform. I cut the four closest to the wicking basket about 1/2" longer because I found the dirt squished them a little around the hole.Drain pipe is half the cost of using PVC pipe for supports.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cut a 24" piece of 2" PVC using an angle, prevent wasted material. 24" sections allow for an even 5 pieces from a 10' pipe. Cut a hole in the platform to insert the filler pipe into the reservoir.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Once assembled drill a hole from the inside just below where the platform sits. Areas that get rain may need more drain holes to keep up with the wet weather.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sifting and mixing some soil, compost, and peat moss. I found a guy that would fill the truck with a 70/30 dirt/compost until I said stop for $35. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fill the wicking basket with wet soil and pack down. Then fill the box with soil.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Box all filled with soil and covered with plastic sheeting. Ready for planting...
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This method leaves very little waste once completed. I have seen this done with Rubbermaid containers, which may have to use the PVC for platform supports because Rubbermaid isn't as rigid of plastic as the Tough Box.

----------


## Winnie

That really neat! Hope you get a good crop.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice tutorial - had to give you some rep.  You make yours in a similar manner that I make mine.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Nice tutorial. That's a lot of work for a tomato. Had to give you some rep as well.

----------


## woodsman86

Thanks Winnie, we get plenty of sun so hopefully it is a success

Crash- thanks, your posts were part of my forum research. Did you cut the lid out or use another container flipped over?

Rick- thanks, actually no tomatoes going in the containers. I am going to try the hanging 5gal bucket for tomatoes.

----------


## Justin Case

Very cool,,,  I may try something like the for tomatoes,,,    Rep Sent !

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks Winnie, we get plenty of sun so hopefully it is a success
> 
> Crash- thanks, your posts were part of my forum research. Did you cut the lid out or use another container flipped over?
> 
> Rick- thanks, actually no tomatoes going in the containers. I am going to try the hanging 5gal bucket for tomatoes.


I used another container flipped over and cut down.  I'm in my fourth year for these (I think) and the UV is breaking them down.  I'll have to make a new batch for next year.  I wonder if painting them will give them a longer life?

----------


## Aurelius95

Newbie questions here, but what is the PVC pipe for?  For getting water into the bottom?  Then it comes up via the colander?

----------


## hunter63

Very cool idea, might have a problem with UV, as well.
5 gal bucks certainly do, about 5 years, and the plastic handle goes first.

So what do you figure a complete unit would cost from scratch?

----------


## woodsman86

> I used another container flipped over and cut down.  I'm in my fourth year for these (I think) and the UV is breaking them down.  I'll have to make a new batch for next year.  I wonder if painting them will give them a longer life?


I would think maybe Armor All would work to slow the break down process. The ones I am using is more of a hard plastic, so I am not sure how well they will hold up to UV. I am going to try Armor All on a few and see if it makes a difference. Do you think it would cause any leeching problems? 




> Newbie questions here, but what is the PVC pipe for?  For getting water into the bottom?  Then it comes up via the colander?


 Yes, the PVC is simply to fill the reservoir. The colander holds the soil that is submerged to work as a wick and draw water up to the rest of the soil in the box. This allows the box to maintain the proper amount moisture in the soil for the plants. I tested the colander with a dry box of soil and it took about 2 hours to wick the reservoir dry and the soil was wet from wall to wall and about 5" from the bottom. So it worked pretty well for being $1.




> Very cool idea, might have a problem with UV, as well.
> 5 gal bucks certainly do, about 5 years, and the plastic handle goes first.
> 
> So what do you figure a complete unit would cost from scratch?


I sat down and figured out the per unit cost, excluding tax and military discount. 

Tough Box 10.97
Colander     1.00
PVC             1.12
Drain Pipe   1.08
Plastic         1.08
Soil              3.00
Peat            2.36

Total           20.61 per unit

Fresh Vegetables=Priceless

----------


## hunter63

> I would think maybe Armor All would work to slow the break down process. The ones I am using is more of a hard plastic, so I am not sure how well they will hold up to UV. I am going to try Armor All on a few and see if it makes a difference. Do you think it would cause any leeching problems? 
> 
> I wouldn't use it on food production, and a couple of buddies that use it on their cars says it does promote fading, That's just me.
> 
> I sat down and figured out the per unit cost, excluding tax and military discount. 
> 
> Tough Box 10.97
> Colander     1.00
> PVC             1.12
> ...


Thanks, that is a do-able amount, and yes fresh from your own garden=priceless.
Rep sent as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Mine cost was about $15 per unit.  I also have an Earthbox brand planter, but they are pretty spendy.  Of course, that is on it's 6th year and shows no signs of breaking down because of UV.

----------


## woodsman86

H63- I guess I will look for other methods than the ArmorAll, thanks

Crash- I see on the Earth Box website that they UV-stabilize the plastic. Price wouldn't be bad if I wasn't doing 10 of them.

----------

